# Mastitis treatment TODAY



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

A neighbor’s ND doe freshened 7/27/09 with triplet doelings. (now my Mini-Manchas, :biggrin) 

We’ve been milking the doe for several weeks only in the morning and leaving the kids on during the day. 

This morning there were clumpies of milk yuck on the strip cup of her left lobe. I will send a frozen sample to LSU, on Monday but I want to start treatment now. I think the lobe IS NOT hot to the touch, but good-neighbor thinks yes. :crazy No temp. 

On hand here in the ref, I have Pro-Pen G and Excenel. 

As I understand she should get 2cc Pro-Pen SQ once a day; As well, 
I should give 1cc / 50 lb goat Excenel SQ twice a day.

I don’t want to mess up with this first occurrence of Mastatis. 

Comments and recommendations please. :help
THANKS…. 
Paul


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

It is not four o'clock and no responses. I was hoping for a confirmation that I wasn't doing something dreadfully wrong with a friend's goat. Not wanting to wait any longer to start treatment. I'm giving the above injections. 

The mastitis card shows positive.

I don't know how many days I should give. Paul


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul, I really don't know. I do know that Vicki has told me that if those Dr. Naylor cards show positive, then you clearly have something to treat--that you'll often see it in the milk before those cards will tell you anything. (Why she recommended I buy the CMT kit instead of those.) Vicki often doesn't get on here until late at night, and if you don't get a response, sometimes it's best to "bump" a post or PM someone. I've not had a case of mastitis yet--well, in my goats, anyway.  (good for my goats, bad for any help I can be to you.) Hopefully someone can jump on and help you soon!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would treat this first with just more milking, perhaps the kids aren't nursing her out all the way, when does dry up their production they do absorb the fluids left, leaving more butterfat which could eaisly clump up. Using banamine will keep the inflammation down as will Vitamin C given orally. More frequent milking until the kids are truly keeping the udder empty could be key.

Mastitis is inflammation of the breast. With no inflammation, no fever, just some clumps in a newly freshened doe I would wait for the milktest to come back before I would give any of the above to my goat. If it does come back with something make sure and run a sensitivity so you know what antibiotics worked to kill the bacteria. Then treat, but do so much more agressively than what is done with cows.

Penn dosages for 300,000 unit pens is 3cc per 50 pounds given subq, and while on Naxcel I would also be using this twice a day, alont with banamine for inflammation for the whole 5 days. Today on it's own is very little drug, so why we usually use something like gentamycin or nacel in with it also. But it depends on what you have going on in the half.

102 being a normal goat temp, I think most folks thing they feel warm compared to us. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Why are you waiting till Monday to find out what you are fighting?
You can treat and still get no results if you don't know what the culture shows.
Send it today! 
If you decide to infuse-
You must be very very clean about infusing the udder so as not to introduce more bacteria. Hold the tip shut and massage up into the bottom of the udder. Strip out in the morning and repeat. ProCane at 1 cc per 20 pounds for 5 days. Keep her milked out on that side after the 12 hour infusion periods- milk very frequently. Remember after a long round of antibiotics to support digestion with probios and bvits.
Lee


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul - udder infusions of Today or something similar would be better than using injections. Injections are just not going to cross the barrier and get into the udder to do much good at this point. Try getting an udder infusion such as Today - be super clean with your administration. Clean the doe's udder and teat. Wash your hands good and then use the alcohol pads that come with the Today and scrub the orifice of the teat. Minimize doing more damage by trying to insert just as little as you can of the tip of the Today tube. Infuse the whole tube 2 X daily and for at least twice as long as recommended as it usually takes more medication for a goat because of its fast metabolism.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. LSU lab told me to not send until Monday and send it UPS one-day. I was on the phone as soon as they opened. He gave me instructions for collecting, preserving and shipping. VERY nice to talk with. 

We didn't notice anything yesterday. We always strip the teat in a cup and then milk into the strainer strip-cup. We should have seen something yesterday. She didn't give as much milk yesterday as usual, and was off feed. This morning he noticed an attitude difference before she got on the stand and commented to me - I saw nothing. On the stand her right lobe was extended and when he stripped the teat the clumps were there. I then milked into the strip cup and lumpies were inside the teat and stuck to the strainer. We emptied both sides. Again this evening he emptied the positive side. So the Dr. Naylor strip proved what we had seen. I wonder if we had tested with it yesterday when the amount of milk was half from normal, would it have given us a day advance on treatment. Tomorrow we plan to empty her several times and I'll give her the two injections.

The triplets are absolute pigs. I am positive that the little piglets drain her completely every morning and during the day. We milk every drop possible daily at 7AM, then the triplets have a turn while she's on the milk stand. During the day while she is eating hay, and her head is in the feeder, the piglets have full access and she stands for it. 

This is good-neighbor's first dairy goats, and I am so new at this - ON TOP OF BEING A CHICKEN - I think that I won't infuse just yet. If she doesn't clear by Monday, we'll take her to a local (not-dairy-goat) vet.

Thanks
Paul


----------

